# Support of local fly shops?



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

How many of you actually do it?

for some I understand it's not a choice... or maybe it is. (most fly shops do take phone orders, and will have items drop shipped to you)

I know I sure do, maybe it's because I have one so close to me, but even before they were there, I would drive the hour or so to go to a real fly shop.

The support of local fly shops in this area is astonishingly depressing. When hanging out in my local shop last week (www.chagrinriveroutfitters.com or chagrinriveroutfitters.blogspot.com), the usual I've got this, this and this came up. When I poked a little, I found out they hadn't bought it from them... Or any other local shop, but from a big box store. Very frustrating to say the least, but not for the obvious reasons. But because they had come into the shop for a free shop day (which had been cancelled and pushed to this Saturday) and to get free information. I know some people can't afford the high priced stuff, heck I can't either but I buy it anyways , but that shop can order that same TFO, Redington or St.Croix and they would be more than happy to order it for you. I know the last time I was in Backpackers or TMF they both seemed to be hurting, Backpackers less, because they aren't fully reliant on fly fishing.

I guess I am just asking you guys to try and support your local shop, not for just my sake, but for your sake also.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

shops are the way to go, not only will they give you the info, but they'll usually show you how to set up the rigs and tie the knots if you ask. Somtimes you can get patterns from the guys there, or maps drawn with places to go that you wouldnt find, you go to a big store and it turns out the guy that runs the fly fishing dept hits the water 10 times a year(I know I used to work at one lol). or better yet the person from apparel is covering fly fishing.
so yeah local store all the way, for me MRO when I need stuff. any place that will order stuff in for you to try, and let you cast in the back are the stores to go to.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

98% of my materials come from the Old Dutchman on Sunbury Road, 1% from MRO and the other 1% is from bigger chains. Never have ordered materials on-line because I want to see the material before I buy it.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd be lost without my local shop, even though "local" is a relative term. I'll be honest, I don't buy everything I use there, but the bulk of fly fishing related items I buy I buy from their store. I live in SE Ohio around Athens, and the shop, Angler's Xstream, is in Parkersburg, WV. With the bypass around Belpre now, I can be there in around 45 minutes or so, maybe a fuzz longer. I'd guess that 90% or better of my tying materials comes from there, along with my pack I carry, all my leaders/tippet, and most of the hooks I tie on. The folks that work there are great to deal with. Since it is a long drive, I usually email in advance and check to make sure they have what I need, which they almost always do. They deal in Orvis rods, which are a little steep for me, but I did buy my 5wt reel there a few years back. I'll probably pick up line there this spring, too, since my 5wt is going to need new line soon.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I used to be really spoiled with my local fly shops Folleys End PA, TMF Ravenna Ohio some of the best feathers you will find anywhere "Frank simply is a great gentleman", Books and Hooks "been closed for a long time", MRO Great friends, and super shop Columbus, Oh, Adrian Outfitters Cincinnati, Oh "closed GRRR", A&N Outfitters "Closed Grrrr". I have found that some shops dont carry everything, anf it hard on them to do that I know. Some times its easier to order some stuff off the net, but I do that with some of my other favorite fly shops Eldredge Bros. Cape Neddick, ME, and Slate Run Fly shop Old English, Pa. I saw Frank the last time I was home his puppy wire haired German Pointer looked great now an adult! He and others like him we need to support I agree!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

All shops are hurting nowadays... and I know that I support my tackle shop. I buy 98% of my stuff from there the other 2% is used from people here on the boards or others.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

anglersmail will always be my favorite shop. there used to be a small shop on the far east side of cleveland that I grew up going to. but the owner died and now that shop has been closed for close to 25 years.


----------



## meckhardt (Jun 5, 2009)

MRO all the way.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I use to go to A&N Outfitters in Milford, Steve is a great guy, was sad to see him close his shop. I have met some nice people there, and that is the place that got me hooked on steelie fishing up north. Went to a steelhead seminar there, and boy did I get hooked on steelies. Really, that place got me started on fly fishing, bought some reels, waders, and an assortment of flys over time. I try not to go to the big box store, usually for just spinning gear, not fly gear. Bigger isn't always better, and you are right, owners of small shops will help you out if you are new to the water in their area, that has helped me many times.


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

i basically buy 98% from george at anglers mail.great guy and good conversations. i try to go every 2 weeks,even if just to say hi to everyone.


----------



## BigRed (Jun 19, 2008)

Best find I ever made! They specialize in making their own lures, jigs, and spinners ... and a very nice selection of fly tying stuff. Because of all the lure making they do, I can find any type of bead, spinner, silly leg material, blade, hooks ... it helps me think "out of the box" and create new approaches to bass flies. 

And if you need anything, they'll order it for you.

I spend an hour or two just poking around each time I visit. Oh, they also have a noon "lunch bunch" of experienced fisherman. It's great to listen to tall tales, hot spots, and tactics from those guys. Most of them are guides.

I don't work there ... I'm just very impressed.

Fisherman's Quarters
142 South Keowee Street
222-2224

It's easy to find and just a minute North of rt 35.


----------



## Fly-fish (Jul 11, 2009)

I like TMF but they aren't open when after work so that only leaves Saturday afternoon. Anglersmail is a great shop that I frequent when I have the time open the way home from meetings in Cleveland. Backpackers is a great shop but its more then a hour each way from the Wooster area. Gander Mt and Kames have the basics but their fly section isn't the greatest and their staff doesn't seem very interested in fly fishers. 

Fin-Fur and Feather is a bait casting hellhole and they treat fly fishers in the same manner as Klansmen visiting the Whitehouse. 

I haven't been impressed with the Dundee Cabalas when I stop there on the way to my daughter at college, but the Wheeling location seems more interested in fly fishing.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

I try to get the majority of my equipment and materials locally, it's tough the way shops are closing. I make it a practice to always try and purchase something when I go on a trip, Folly's is one of my favorite places btw... When you think of the help the local shops give visiting anglers a small purchase isn't a bad thank you...

The problem with Big Box stores is the fact that if they do have a fly fishing department the people who are working it usually aren't flyfishers...

Dan


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

crkwader said:


> How many of you actually do it?
> 
> for some I understand it's not a choice... or maybe it is. (most fly shops do take phone orders, and will have items drop shipped to you)
> 
> ...


tmf all the way, i dont by materials from anywhere else. I always love going in there just to talk to the old man who runs it, such a nice guy


----------

